# Favorite Non-Beethoven Symphonists of the Romantic Era



## neoshredder

I've been looking into finding some Romantic Symphonies. Given that Classical and Baroque eras are normally my favorite which symphonists in this era would I find the easiest to get into? Basically these are the major composers of the romantic era. Maybe if you can number them would be even better. If there's one I didn't include than add them. 
Schubert
Schumann
Mendelssohn
Brahms
Tchaikovsky
Dvorak
Bruckner
Mahler
Sibelius
Rachmaninov


----------



## Andy Loochazee

http://www.talkclassical.com/12443-tc-150-most-recommended.html.


----------



## neoshredder

Not exactly what my question was but fair enough. I'll look through that list.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

neoshredder said:


> Not exactly what my question was but fair enough. I'll look through that list.


Close enough I would have thought. If you want further inspiration you might check out the list of "greatest" symphonies on the DDD forum. As a further thought, you might also investigate the ArkivMusic site, identify the main "romantic" era composers, and then look at the respective lists of symphonies. The most popular/best tend to be those in greatest abundance in terms of number versions. It's dead simple, and IMO far more useful than most other methods.


----------



## neoshredder

I was looking more for posters that have my taste in music. A love for Baroque and Classical rather than those who prefer Romantic and aren't too fond of Baroque. Those lists are great though but I still have to go through a lot. I guess a better question is which Romantic Composers was most influenced by earlier music in their symphonies? It doesn't have to be a major composer I guess since that probably wasn't a popular thing to do to play similar music to stuff played 100 years back in a symphonic form.


----------



## joen_cph

I´d say:
1. Mendelsson (4,3 especially)
2. Schubert (5->9->8)
3. Schumann (4 especially)
4. Tchaikovsky (2->3->1->4->5->6->Manfred)
5. Dvorak (9->7->8; I find the others less interesting, but they are in an earlier style)
6. Sibelius (1->3->2->6->4->5->7)
7. Rachmaninov (perhaps especially 1 & 2)
8. Bruckner (4->1->7->2-> and onwards) 
9. Mahler (5->3->7->2-> and onwards
10. Brahms (1->3-> and onwards. I personally find his heavy style in most the symphony movements difficult to appreciate).

Some really catchy and lively ones by minor symphonists of the 19th century are Kalinnikov´s g-minor, Borodin´s 2nd, and D´Indy´s "Symphonie Cevenole".


----------



## Andy Loochazee

neoshredder said:


> I was looking more for posters that have my taste in music. A love for Baroque and Classical rather than those who prefer Romantic and aren't too fond of Baroque. Those lists are great though but I still have to go through a lot. I guess a better question is which Romantic Composers was most influenced by earlier music in their symphonies? It doesn't have to be a major composer I guess since that probably wasn't a popular thing to do to play similar music to stuff played 100 years back in a symphonic form.


I certainly like baroque and classical as well as romantic. It's hardly rocket science but the ones I would suggest for you, for starters, would be: Schubert 5, 8, 9. Mendelssohn 3, 4, 5. Schumann 1, 2, 3, 4. Brahms 1, 2, 3, 4. Bruckner 4, 7, 8. Tchaikovsky 4, 5, 6. Dvorak 8, 9. Mahler 1, 4, 5. Sibelius 2, 5, 7. The particular recordings are very important. I'll tell you which, in my opinion, are among the best in a later post. (NB the Schubert No 5 is classical in style but nevertheless a very good introduction to later material.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Louise Farrenc.


----------



## neznaev

There are some less known romantic symphonists worth listening:
- Franz Berwald (4 symphonies)
- Johan Svendsen (2 very beautiful symphonies, its a pity that a 3rd one was burned by his wife)
- Joachim Raff (10 symphonies)
- Richard Wetz (3 symphonies)
- Franz Schmidt (4 symphonies)


----------



## peeyaj

Schubert's 5th symphony is not really a Romantic one, it's patterned to Haydn and Mozart. What a beautiful rip-off! It's his first masterpiece on the symphonic form.

The Unfinished and Great C major is warhorses in the Romantic repertoire. They were very great works, with a critic arguing that the Unfinished is the first Romantic symphony. The Great C major is a big, boned essay on exuberance. It's one of my ultimate favorite.

Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique is so amazing. It's a little bit overplayed, but it sounds fresh to my ears everytime. It's one of those pieces you can't forget.

I have problems with Schumann's ouevre. I never liked them, probably because I was 'traumatized' by the recording I've first heard. The orchestration is muddy, the strings are chaotic and the brasses are at war. It's ''thick'' and piano sounding in my ears. Perhaps, you could find a recording that will adress Schumann's failings as an orchestrator.

Brahms' four symphonies are great works! I adore the 4th symphony. At times, Brahms sounds ''thick'' to my ears, (Piano concerto no. 2 is guilty too), but the creative and musical powers of Brahms cannot be denied.

Mendellsohn's is growing on me. I like his Italian and Scottish symphonies. The Reformation is so so.

Dvorak's 9th is great. Really great! It's my second favorite after Schubert's.

From what I heard from Bruckner, he is a really good composer. When you combine LvB, Schubert's 9th and Wagner' operas, you will certainly arrive to Bruckner.

I've only heard Mahler's Titan, 3rd and 5th.. I'm neutral to them. There are some Mahler's fanatics on TC, you should ask them. 

Bizet's Symphony in C is an underrated work. I love it!

And,

Tchaikovsky' symphonies are melodiously infectious and emotionally satisfying. I don't like the Russian flavor though.


----------



## Arsakes

neoshredder said:


> I've been looking into finding some Romantic Symphonies. Given that Classical and Baroque eras are normally my favorite which symphonists in this era would I find the easiest to get into? Basically these are the major composers of the romantic era. Maybe if you can number them would be even better. If there's one I didn't include than add them.
> Schubert
> Schumann
> Mendelssohn
> Brahms
> Tchaikovsky
> Dvorak
> Bruckner
> Mahler
> Sibelius
> Rachmaninov


Your list is very good, but I'm not still sure about Mahler!

I want to add Borodin, Korsakov and Saint-Saens (At least his no.3)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You seriously gotta listen to this:






That's what I call a good symphony.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Some of the top Romantic symphonies in my opinion:

*Balakirev* - No 1
*Berlioz* - _Symphonie fantastique_
*Berwald* - all 4
*Brahms* - No 4
*Bruckner* - Nos 4, 7, 8, 9
*Dvořák* - Nos 5, 7 & 9 (_From the New World_), but especially No 7
*Mahler* - all
*Mendelssohn* - Nos 3 (_Scottish_) and 4 (_Italian_)
*Nielsen* - Nos 3-6
*Rakhmaninov* - No 1
*Rott* - Symphony
*Roussel* - Nos 3 & 4
*Franz Schmidt* - All 4, but especially No 4
*Sibelius* - Nos 4, 6 & 7
*Skryabin* - No 3 (_The Divine Poem_)
*Stenhammar* - No 2
*Suk* - _Asrael_
*Szymanowski* - No 3 (Song of the Night)
*Tchaikovsky* - _Manfred_ & No 6
*Zemlinsky* - Lyric Symphony


----------



## Olias

I'd like to throw in Cesar Frank's Symphony (he composed just one). Its quite marvelous and part of the standard repertoire. Because he only wrote one and possibly because its French as opposed to German in construction, it doesn't get nearly enough attention.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Anyone mentioned Saint-Saëns yet? His third is my favourite symphony of all time.


----------



## Arsakes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Anyone mentioned Saint-Saëns yet? His third is my favourite symphony of all time.


But I did! How can I redeem myself from my previous medicore polls 

Some Composers I mentioned and best of their symphonies:
Dvorak No.(7>9>3>6>8>5>1)
Schumann No.(3>4>1)
Brahms No.(3>4>1)
Schubert No.(2>10>8>9>4>5>6>1)
Sibelius No.(2>1>6>3>5)
Tchaikovsky No.(5>4>6)
Bruckner No.(5>7>6>9>8>3>4)


----------



## Hesoos

1- Mahler numbers 3, 5, 1, 2
2- Schubert numbers 9 and unfinished
3- Berlioz fantastic symphony
4- Dvorak numbers 9, 7
5- Tchaikovsky 4, 6
6- Liszt faust symphony


----------



## Vesteralen

I don't think it's possible to forecast which, if any, symphonies of the romantic era a baroque/classical enthusiast will like.

Some Romantic Era composers are more lyrical/melodic (i.e. Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov), some are more known for development with emphasis on harmony (Bruckner, Brahms, Sibelius).

But, the one thing that really sets Romantic Era composers apart from their predecessors is atmosphere. Almost every Romantic symphony has an atmosphere. You may enjoy breathing the atmosphere of one and not another. There is no way to predict your reaction to that, because music of the baroque and classical eras really doesn't have much of an atmosphere at all. It first engages the mind, and then may or may not invoke an emotional response - usually cumulatively.

To appreciate a Romantic symphony you almost have to enter into the emotional aura of it from the very first notes. If you can't do that, you probably won't like it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Moving away from Austro-Germany and Russia there are a number of fine French Romantic symphonies that I can think of - the aforementioned Saint-Saens 3rd (I can't comment about his others) and Bizet, Magnard 1-4, Roussel's 1st (his others are more modern-looking), Lalo's Symphonie espagnole (although there are those who'd argue that this is more of a concertante work), Franck, Berlioz' Symphonie fantastique and Grand symphonie funebre et triomphale and Chausson. The only Romantic French ones I've heard but can't take to are the two by Gounoud - they're pleasant enough in a workman-like kind of way but it's obvious his strengths lay elsewhere.


----------



## RussicheCello

1. Dvorak 
2. Brahms
3. Schubert
4. Schumann
5. Berlioz


----------

